# The National Security WTF NEWS



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2017)

This falls under International Defence and Security, and is in the WTF column.  It makes you wonder WTF our Government is thinking when making a decision like this, and what follow on effects it will have with our Allies.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> CSIS, Defence warned Ottawa on China laser technology deal
> STEVEN CHASE
> OTTAWA — The Globe and Mail
> Published Monday, Jan. 23, 2017 5:00AM EST
> ...




More on LINK.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jan 2017)

More proof this government is in waaaaay over it's head and far past where it should be in the Peter Principal responsibility.


----------



## MilEME09 (25 Jan 2017)

How much did the LPC get paid to let this happen i wonder?


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Jan 2017)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> How much did the LPC get paid to let this happen i wonder?



Somewhere between a small fortune and a sh!t tonne.

The Liberal Party Has Scheduled More Than 100 Cash-For-Access Events in 2016 Alone


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jan 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> More proof this government is in waaaaay over it's head and far past where it should be in the Peter Principal responsibility.



I'd actually go further and state our dear drama teacher, who in his admiration for all things Communist China and Cuba, is perpetuating his father's dream of handing us over to the Communists. As far as I'm concerned, Pierre was nothing but an agent for the USSR. 

Communism, may I remind everyone, is still a threat. We have them here, disguised as socialists, or whatever they call themselves. They are here. Be warned.


----------



## MilEME09 (25 Jan 2017)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I'd actually go further and state our dear drama teacher, who in his admiration for all things Communist China and Cuba, is perpetuating his father's dream of handing us over to the Communists. As far as I'm concerned, Pierre was nothing but an agent for the USSR.
> 
> Communism, may I remind everyone, is still a threat. We have them here, disguised as socialists, or whatever they call themselves. They are here. Be warned.



I would go further and suspect that deliberate, direct action to influence and undermine the canadian government have worked over the years.


----------

